# suspend not working

## rogerdv

Well, I really dont have too much details here, but meaybe somebody can give me an idea. I tried to setup suspend a few days ago and followed the guide to use user space uswsusp. I emerged the required software without problems and configured according to the guide, excepting the initramfs, because I dont use it. But what suspend to disk or ram does is simply shutting down the PC. Perhaps I skipped some step?

----------

## audiodef

What window manager/desktop environment are you using?

----------

## rogerdv

Xfce, but Im calling hibernate script directly, with or without starting X.

----------

## Hu

Hibernate is supposed to turn off the machine when it finishes.  However, when you power on, it should resume to the state you had.  Is it not doing that?

----------

## Hypnos

Suspend-to-disk/hibernate with uswsusp requires an initrd, because you need an environment from which to run the user-space command "resume".  (A man page.)

----------

## rogerdv

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Hibernate is supposed to turn off the machine when it finishes.  However, when you power on, it should resume to the state you had.  Is it not doing that?

 

No, it makes a normal boot. I have to try adding an initrd

----------

